# Registering for ROS service on line - how long?



## musicfan (11 Jan 2008)

Does anybody know how long it takes to register on line for the ROS site?  Its says on line that you should allow for a couple of weeks for the application to be processed but if I registered now, would it be long enough to allow us to do our returns by the 15th Feb?


----------



## smiley (11 Jan 2008)

i think i was waiting about 3-4 weeks before i got my pin from the reach services people...

you may just make it by the 15th...

dont forget you also need another pin to access ros when you log into reach services..

i think you can get the revenue on line pin fairly quickly, but of course you need the reach pin to use it!!


----------



## Conshine (11 Jan 2008)

Took about 2 weeks for me to be up and running, but that was 6 months ago - I would assume this time of year they will be busy, so may take longer than usual


----------



## musicfan (11 Jan 2008)

I was looking to register a company in order to do the returns on line by Feb 15th.

Will this take as long as registering with Reach Services etc?  Do they still have to send out a password etc or what is the procedure


----------



## Joe1234 (11 Jan 2008)

Do the self employed have to register with reach services?  I thought that was only for the PAYE section.


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Jan 2008)

musicfan said:


> Does anybody know how long it takes to register on line for the ROS site?  Its says on line that you should allow for a couple of weeks for the application to be processed but if I registered now, would it be long enough to allow us to do our returns by the 15th Feb?



Do the return on paper if you need to. No more difficult than doing online.


----------



## musicfan (12 Jan 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Do the return on paper if you need to. No more difficult than doing online.


 
Is it not much more manual and time consuming on paper????


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Jan 2008)

For a P35 return, No. Exactly the same details to be input.


----------



## musicfan (12 Jan 2008)

I was told that if we were registered with ROS, we could just send a file from our payroll system with all the info that would save us filling out all the sheets.......is this incorrect?


----------



## cookev (13 Feb 2008)

It also took about 3-4 weeks for my registration.  I logged in today and used my PIN from my tax credit certificate.  However, it wouldn't allow me access.  I phoned them and was informed there is a glitch in the system that needs to be resolved.  The glitch is that because I am married and we are assessed individually, our relationship cannot be not be linked on the system.  They did not forsee this situation and are trying to find a solution.  So no ROS on line for us!!!


----------



## z107 (13 Feb 2008)

> I was told that if we were registered with ROS, we could just send a file from our payroll system with all the info that would save us filling out all the sheets.......is this incorrect?


It depends on which payroll software you are using. Most should have the facility to create a P35 file that you can upload to ROS, or use with the off-line application.


----------

